# How to sell Google Adwords coupon



## yogamoorthy (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am finding it difficult to sell two Google Adwords coupons worth 75$ each...please help me with this..they expire at the end of this month..

What could be better is if any of you guys are interested to buy for a reasonable price..

Regards,

Yoga


----------



## skippednote (Dec 16, 2010)

Giveways ?


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 17, 2010)

how much are you selling them for and how much are they worth ? I am guessing you are trying to sell 75$ coupon for 75$ only. Right ? 
Anyways I bought one coupon from forums.digitalpoint.com . try that place Link!  .


----------



## yogamoorthy (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, my coupon is worth 75$...I wanna sell it for half the price...a little more than two thousand rupees....you can get it from me asap...

thanks

yoga



bassam904 said:


> Giveways ?



I wanna sell them dude!


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 17, 2010)

sorry I am not interested in buying. was just curious


----------

